# TBP free give-a-way 2015 - It's easy!



## theBoatPeople

Make a post in this topic, a boating pic or just some text - from today to June 14, 2015. On June 14 I’ll make a final post declaring event closed.

First:
Padded Cordura Rafter's Saddle Bag
Padded Cordura Rafter's Saddle Bag

Second:
Boat People Canvas Carry Bag
Canvas Inflatable Kayak Bag: The Boat People - Inflatable Kayak & Raft Specialists

Third, Fourth, Fifth get The Boat People T-Shirt, (a raft or cataract or inflatable kayak or contemporary image).
The Boat People raft tshirt, cataraft tshirt, inflatable kayak tshirt

If you post more than once you're disqualified.

The winners will be picked using RANDOM.ORG - True Random Number Service 
https://www.random.org/

The range will be the number of posts in thread then click generate. This will be done five times, five winners/prizes. If the same number is generated twice then it will be thrown out and redone. One prize per person.

Same as last year, this contest is being run by the The Boat People Admin. This is a take-it-easy for fun give-a-away and not a serious undertaking, Please be patient If something goes wrong (like my mac is in the shop), just hang on, soon after June 14th I’ll announce the winners.

================================
First:
Padded Cordura Rafter's Saddle Bag
Padded Cordura Rafter's Saddle Bag








==================================

==================================
Second:
Boat People Canvas Carry Bag
Canvas Inflatable Kayak Bag: The Boat People - Inflatable Kayak & Raft Specialists








===========================================

===========================================
Third, Fourth, Fifth get The Boat People T-Shirt, (a raft or cataract or inflatable kayak or contemporary image).
The Boat People raft tshirt, cataraft tshirt, inflatable kayak tshirt








==========================


----------



## Fishn

*Me, me, me*

Pick me, pick me


----------



## gwheyduke

If i don't win I may have to try and sew one of those thwart bags.


----------



## InflatableSteve

I will throw my name in there. Thanks!


----------



## bluebird

I'd like a tshirt!


----------



## eddie

I'm in


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## 90Duck

I'll play too.


----------



## JPG87

Woohoo I want to win!


----------



## seantana

I like winning things! Plain text is boring, so have a river dog.


----------



## daledevon

I like free


----------



## edizard

I will play, too!


----------



## xena13

I'm in!


----------



## MtnBoarderCO

Free gear? Sign me up too!


----------



## Melrose

I'm in with a pic...
Woke up to this view....was good night on the rio!


----------



## LongmontRafter

*Count me in!*

Pic from the Main 2012...


----------



## restrac2000

Thanks for the generosity!


----------



## elkhaven

Camp team work.

View attachment 9895


----------



## [email protected]

Never look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## CaptBiggler

Im in


----------



## Kendo

I`m interested!


----------



## LSB

I want that duffel bag


----------



## mprobst

I like that bag for inflatable kayaks


----------



## BullSCit

Free =


----------



## Randaddy

The Boat People are awesome!


----------



## shappattack

Hey Hey,
Aire waterproof cargo hold purchased from The Boat People for my Aire Lynx on a 4 day IK trip last year:


----------



## Paul7

I'm in!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## laterwagged

> It seems to be a law of nature, inflexible and inexorable, that those who will not risk cannot win.


~ John Paul Jones










Pic of some of us on the Grand Ronde in April 2014


----------



## Powderpinhead

Free is in my price range, I am saving my money for a 23 year old Avon.


----------



## spider

*Heres one for ya*

Lochsa falls


----------



## toucan

*I am in*

Might as well put my name in I like free swag.


----------



## Gremlin

Thank you TBP!


----------



## edd23

Can never have too much river gear...thanks much TBP!!


----------



## Rockgizmo

Nice! That saddle bag looks awesome!


----------



## bgarnick

*Get lucky*

Count me in!


----------



## Maxident

Is it crazy how saying sentences backwards creates backward sentences saying how crazy it is?


----------



## k2andcannoli

Feeling lucky


----------



## merritrd

I'll Play

Thanks


----------



## melted_ice

You promised me last year. I guess you meant this year!


----------



## jordan3491

Yippie! Lets do this!


----------



## eastridges

Awesome looking T-shirt I like it.


----------



## B4otter

TBP rule!


----------



## DoStep

Neato!


----------



## mtrafter

I never win anything lol


----------



## climber-420

Hip Hip. I like free stuff.


----------



## jbolson

I'll play


----------



## fruitafloater

Thanks TBP!


----------



## caverdan

Thank you for putting on this free give away.


----------



## zipbak

I like free!


----------



## English Bob

I'd like some free stuff too!!!


----------



## RivRunner

I'm in.


----------



## MonsterSlayer

I would love to have one of those bags!


----------



## Spade Hackle

Count me in.


----------



## lmyers

I'm in.



I don't think anyone should be able to win with their first post. We don't know if its a clone account...


----------



## Andypants

*I want to win*

How many kittens can you fit into that saddle bag?


----------



## mjpowhound

You could use randomizer.org and tell it to pick 5 random numbers


----------



## didee99

Feeling lucky


----------



## rockmonkey

Sure I can write words for free things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jasonpgoodman

*groovy*


----------



## johnovice

Back to the top of the list...


----------



## Rojo

My turn...


----------



## taners

*puppy loves hypalon*

...


----------



## nlove

*These goofballs want in*

Thanks TBP!


----------



## JDizzle

Ok I'll play. Thanks TBP!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## PhilipJFry

Love your guys video of "the god" rolling that lynx!


----------



## BlueTurf

Pick me!


----------



## Kris M

I'm in for another try this year. Thanks TBP


----------



## kayaklifeislife

Cool!!!


----------



## DP767

I'm in


----------



## cataraftgirl

Me....Me....Me
Groover with a view. MFS


----------



## superpuma

*June??*

Sounds like FUN


----------



## athelake

Great idea!


----------



## mcfarrel

Woot Woot!


----------



## thinksnow

All this will make the river swell!


----------



## swimteam101

*Me Me Me*

Cheers!


----------



## brasscap

Yo!


----------



## Matty

Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## Quacktacular81

In!


----------



## cmharris

*Why not?*

Okay, I will try.


----------



## samcpa

sweet.....


----------



## tbduwyo

child of mine


----------



## robemega

*How can you say no to*

This face (oh well, sideways will have to do).


----------



## G-man

Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Highside

I'm in!


----------



## MTKirsch

In with boring text.


----------



## protechie

Going for the gold!


----------



## SkySkiDuck

I'm in


----------



## briandburns

Count me in as well.
Thanks!


----------



## abron

woopwoop!


----------



## swiss

In for a chance! Thanks!


----------



## HYSIDE64

*FREE IS ALWAY THE RIGHT PRICE*

Swag is always good!. Thanks for the fun.


----------



## yesimapirate

SUPER DUPER!


----------



## PowderHoar

this is a good random number. Thanks......................................................................................^^^


----------



## fiya79

I heart random draw and the good people that make it happen.


----------



## totheriver

I'll play


----------



## ColePowered

popping my first post cherry. I hope I don't win a baby


----------



## jvwoods

What has two thumbs and likes free shit? This guy right here.....


----------



## Svadhisthana

*ME ME ME*

The Boat People Rock


----------



## scooby450

My entry: Sparky, the river pit, may he forever be running rivers! It's been a year since he transcended and he will not be forgotten or replaced! Here he is on his last white water trip (at least on this rock). The Salt Banks on the Salt River. Sept. '13 monsoon run: 4800+ CFS! 52 river miles in 13.5 hours!


----------



## AZbugeye

I'm in


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jkr61

Awesome dog in scooby450 post!


----------



## kwagunt2001

I'm in


----------



## dsruss

Count me in please!


----------



## mattoak

I want something!


----------



## ajacobo

ME! ME! ME!


----------



## manelson

Pick me!


----------



## tripple

Free Swag! 
Marble Left, MFS


----------



## tripple

Free Swag!
Marble Left, MFS


----------



## Snowhere

I am in, the thwart bag looks neat!


----------



## jeah

https://www.facebook.com/coloradowomensraftteam


----------



## gparker2

My gear bag is a wal mart laundry sack covered in holes.


----------



## J144

always in need of gear...thanks.


----------



## RiverRhino

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner.

Thanks,


----------



## FishVailStevo

*TBP*

Yep! Here':lol:s my name!


----------



## brendodendo

All Forward


----------



## tony

in thanks


----------



## thebog

In!


----------



## nfried

Thanks TBP for the give-a-ways!!!


----------



## tigzzz

Count me in....


----------



## jsrmem

add me to the mix please


----------



## theBoatPeople

This event has concluded. RANDOM.ORG says...

27 laterwagged - Padded Cordura Rafter's Saddle Bag
17 elkhaven - Boat People Canvas Carry Bag
33 Rockgizmo - Boat People T-Shirt
31 Gremlin - Boat People T-Shirt
16 restrac2000 - Boat People T-Shirt

Thanks everyone! I can't wait until next year, (maybe I get more excited than you guys. LOL! Lee S)


----------



## elkhaven

theBoatPeople said:


> This event has concluded. RANDOM.ORG says...
> 
> 27 laterwagged - Padded Cordura Rafter's Saddle Bag
> 17 elkhaven - Boat People Canvas Carry Bag
> 33 Rockgizmo - Boat People T-Shirt
> 31 Gremlin - Boat People T-Shirt
> 16 restrac2000 - Boat People T-Shirt
> 
> Thanks everyone! I can't wait until next year, (maybe I get more excited than you guys. LOL! Lee S)


Hot Damn! Thanks TBP, you guys rule!

I can't wait to check it out!

Have a kick ass day!!!!


----------



## Gremlin

Sweet! I need a clean river shirt! Thanks!!!


----------



## Rockgizmo

Excellent! Thanks for the hook up on free gear.


----------



## T.O.Mac

*i'd love some new gear!*


----------



## GC Guide

Go Boating!


----------

